
Requesting feedback on automated spreadsheet triggers for Google Sheets - jporras
Hi all, I&#x27;m an early stage CEO building a &quot;Zapier for spreadsheets&quot; that basically enables the automated workflow to be triggered by changes in spreadsheet cells. Right now we&#x27;ve built support for Factivate and Google Sheets and have received a lot of attention from marketers who want to use this engine because they don&#x27;t have to write scripts or code (simple conditional formula is all they need).<p>My question is, do you see it being useful beyond the marketing&#x2F;advertising industries? I&#x27;m a marketer by training and know that industry well but don&#x27;t have as much experience in other industries.<p>I know workflow functionality has been requested from spreadsheets for a while but we&#x27;re looking for some real feedback on polishing our product-market fit before we do a larger launch. Who better to ask than the genius Hackernews community. For our product description, you can visit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;factivate.com&#x2F;spreadsheet-actions&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
jporras
Hey everyone, forgot to mention that our Google Sheets Actions Addon now has a
waitlist due to the overwhelming demand we got from early signups. We'd still
love to hear how it can be used in other industries so please add your
thoughts in the comments section. Cheers!

